# UltraVNC viewer 'Failed to connect to server' error



## winged_box (Nov 30, 2013)

- VPS server running CentOS 6, 32 bits.

- Installed VNC server by doing: yum install tigervnc-server

- Installed GNOME by doing: yum groupinstall "Desktop"

- Edited vnc setting: Changed the vncservers="2:" to "1"

- Started listening: service vncserver start

- Start UltraVNC viewer

- Failed to connnect!

Not sure which step I missed, please help.


----------



## fixidixi (Nov 30, 2013)

check the vnc server log.

is it really running?

netstat -tupln | grep vnc


----------



## winged_box (Nov 30, 2013)

fixidixi said:


> check the vnc server log.
> 
> is it really running?
> 
> netstat -tupln | grep vnc


THANK YOU FIXIDIXI!

After I ran that code I was able to see what port my VNC is listening to and now I'm finally able to connect to it =)


----------



## fixidixi (Nov 30, 2013)

Welcome. that did also happend to me some time ago  ..when i used vnc on a regular basis,..


----------

